# Signals vs. Smoke?



## DougCA (Mar 2, 2020)

Hello,

Has anyone here upgraded from the Smoke to the Signals by Thermoworks? I have the Smoke and like it, but that gateway is a finicky thing that just gets me irritated. I forget what the status lights mean and last time it did not report anything to my app. Thinking of getting the Signals as they have an open box sale today. Signals seems to be a 4 channel smoke with the gateway built in. Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## schlotz (Mar 2, 2020)

Just received my open box, can't tell from new.  Unit works with both bluetooth or wifi. So far very pleased.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Mar 2, 2020)

I bought the Smoke and was gifted Signals for Christmas. You can download the app and monitor your temps from far away.  I never thought I would want/need that, but having it is awesome. I also got the Billows so I can change the temp of my cooker while I am away too.


----------



## Duffman56 (Oct 3, 2020)

Anyone else using Signals?  I'm looking at getting a WSM and not sure what type of controller/fan setup to get.  Have only ever used an electric smoker, but excited about the ability to have temp control for overnight smokes and great charcoal smokey flavor.  

Hesitant to get the Signals/Billows setup, since together they're $300!  Would love having wifi connectivity to monitor the smoke while I'm at work, though.  Anybody using a different wifi controller that they're happy with?


----------

